# my home made engines are ready yet!



## modelmotor

Hallo all your model engine lovers,

At this time my home made model diesel engines are ready.
A couple of them can be seen in running state at www.youtube.com
You can type in the small sentense:Gerard1modelengine .
The engines which you see running are the "Boll Major 4,4" designed by mr.Chris Boll from England and the "B J CICADA 1.4" designed by Mr Chris Boll and Mr.R.Jenkins did some extra porting refinements and so.
My Boll Major 4,4 and my B J CICADA 1,4 each ran for 1 1/2 hours.I used a bit oversized propellors and the regular diesel fuel with 30 % castor oil and of course enough Diethyl Ether :a "home made brew" which works great in my opinion.These fuel do n't give the maximum power output,but that does n't matter.At home is a Boll Aero 1.8 cc also in running condition,but i am serious ill for almost 6 months now so it's more mailing and reading these days ,but will start it all up again when i will be better again.I hope you like my running Model Engines just like i did.I should like to send photos from the different production stages of the engines ,but i am not very familar with P.C`s and forums so i first have to find out how that all works first.

many greetings from another modelmotor man in

Europe.


----------



## gus

Hi ModelMotor,
Speedy recovery.


Gus from faraway Singapore.

P.S. My Hit & Miss engine is about ready to run. Waiting for the Viton O Rings to arrive.


----------



## modelmotor

Hallo Gus,

Thank you fore your kind reaction with extra information about your project too.
Lots of sucess and may it be a good and happy runner.

Regards from

modelmotor.


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*I send a couple of photos made from my home made model engines *
*when they were ready.*
*I hope you like the photos they give a good view on my engines*
*and how they really look.*

*                            Greetings from Gerard Bleekman-Europe.*


----------



## Shopguy

Nice group of three compression ignition engines.
Do you have any pictures taken during their construction.
Keep up the good work.
Ernie


----------



## jwcnc1911

Hallo modelmotor,

Sehr gut!

How is your health?  Recovering well I hope!

I am not a fan of the little compression engines but you have done an excellent job of making them look good!

Great runners too.  I hope you don't mind, I took the liberty to post links to your videos so they will be easier to see and get more views:
[ame]http://youtu.be/GDVE61zsP0I[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/LTnIoIqmlI4[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/vvnv_akcWYM[/ame]

You clearly enjoy your engines, I look forward to seeing more out of you!  Maybe try the heißluft.  Careful though, you will get hooked!


----------



## AussieJimG

Nice engines Gerard, I hope you recover soon so you can return to making more engines.

Thanks for showing them.

Jim


----------



## Philjoe5

Thanks for sharing your work Gerard.  Your engines look great.  Speedy recovery

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## modelmotor

Hallo Guys,

Thank you "all" very well for your sympathic reactions and likes on the Photos and Videos from my home made engines!I do recover very slowly much too slowly in my opinion.In the meanwhile i became two doctors beiing busy with my health so hopefully they will find out how my lungproblems occured and how to heal them again.I got the message that they will have to do much more research on my whole body to find out were the inflamation comes from and why it does n't go away..At this time i am feeling a bit sad because of the fact that  i should like to do some more then only
reading model magazines,model engine books ,working on my laptop and goiing out with my wife,however it's always better then doiing nothing at all .I am happy to have a wife which was working twice a long period in a lungclinic in Davos-Schwitzerland,so she knows a bit of the lungproblems she saw there and is a very stabile person which will give me more extra strength in this situation as well.I made 2 Boll Aero 1.8 cc engines,but a new
cast iron piston from better Cast Iron quality will need a good fit then it's OK with second Boll Aero 1.8 too.I have big plans to built another a small Model Diesel Engine in the "Nearby" future and that's the "EZE"  model diesel engine .It's a very small .059 engines designed if i am well by Mr.Tom Crompton.To *Ernie *yes i made "production" photos from all stages during their construction.I hope i can help you out once i feel some better again.To* JW *my health is a long story ,but it want take much time i hope ,but to be sure i doubt if that will
be.I am sure you will be a compression engine *fan *as well if you built one and run it for the very first time,that feeling that sound you will never forget.Everybody has my permission to watch youtube and to see my videos so hopefully they do should be nice.I am a little bit proud of course on what i made without any experience in building small combustion engines before,but i do like technics and small model engines.I started  to tinker at factory model engines up to about 2,5-3,5 cc cilinder displacement which gaves me always much plesure,so maybe in the future you find a couple of old small abused model engines laying around in your hobbyroom i should like to tinker at.
To *JW* i once tried to built a hotair engine but stopped the construction because of material problems.I will place a few photos if you like from the parts i finished from this hotair maschine ,somewere i must have the drawing from it.In Holland it is n't always easy to obtain the right materials, so i
order now in the U.K. .To *Phil *thank you very much for the compliments you made and the Best Wishes of course.To *Jim *thank you for the compliments and all the good wishes too so everybody who made a first contact with me i am very thankfull for.This will give me much strength that all of you living so far away having so much interest in what i made and my health situation makes me saying in Dutch language:  : DANK U WEL: !!

                                                                                                                                   Gerard from Europe.


----------



## skyline1

Hi Gerard

I wish you speedy recovery from your health problems.

These are fine little engines and run wonderfully

I live in the U.K. and I would like to assist you if you have problems 

I used to run a small foundry and have many small pieces of very close grained crucible cast  grey iron, 

they are well weathered and soft, a little rusty perhaps but being high silicon iron they machine beautifully 

I use it for bearings in steam turbines so it might be an ideal material for your pistons

PM me If you like and I will see if I can send you a little chunk (most of it is about 12mm Dia but I have got some bigger bits)

Regards Mark


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Mark,*

*Thank you for your reaction on my subject "home built model engines are ready yet".I thank you for sending me the Best Health Wishes and the fact that you offer me to assist when i have problems during the construction period from a model engine.However i will not construct a model engine at this moment*
*because of my illness i can use every knowhow i can learn from each time.*
*Your assistance is always very welcome Mark.I will certainly send you a PM,but i am not very familar with computers and also not a regular visitor on forums about model engines,but that will certainly change i thank.*


*                                                                                Greetings from :Gerard from Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo JW,*

*Thanks for your message about my home made model engines are ready yet.*
*My health still giving problems so another new project has to wait *
*for hopefully not to long.*
*You  gave me the idea of making a hotair/heissluft engine my own.*
*I did ,but the project cancled because of having not the right material in that time.*
*It was the first project ever i liked to built but after cancling that project it was very quiet for a long time **in our house till the plans about some combustion engines came in.I did n't succeed running them till i took one winter **period to learn much more about piston/liner lapping technics and the **fact that i had the possibility to obtain much better materials.*
*I send some photos from Hotair engine parts i made for my very first time,so maybe in the future this will be interesting as well.*

*                                      many greetings from,*

*                                     Modelmotor-Gerard from Europe.*


----------



## jwcnc1911

Thanks for the pictures Gerard!  They look good to me!  Provided you don't need excessive heat (like a torch) you should be able to use any metal you can find.  Assuming you can now nail the critical fits and lubricate where needed.  In all of my hours on youtube, I have decided any metal will work any where in the model but some materials for certan parts such as piston would be preferable.

I know some people will disagree but I think I've seen every possible material combination.

Best regards, i hope to see some work out of you soon!


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo JW,*

*I thank you for your very sympathic reply on the few Hotair engine*
*photos.It was my first experience in metal turning on a small metal lathe.These days i happily have a much better Metal lathe and Milling maschine which gives me more possibilities in working with *
*Metal parts in the correct way.*
*I thank you as well for the material advices ,but in the time i started to make that Hotair engine i was very unknown about all those material**specifications on the plan .The availability from the right material in The Netherlands was a bit difficult for me in that time.*
*The project stopped and to be honest my interest flew away with the same speed as it first started.I just kept the finished parts as a rememberance.*
*I will certainly start a new project after feeling OK with my health then i can  **spent all my spare time for that project.*
*I think it will be a small combustion engine again,but the plan from the **Hotair engine is still there so i will think this all over.*
*Thank you very much JW for your interest in my Metal work and my health,hopefully we will hold contact now and then that should be *
*a very good thing.*

*                                        Many geeetings from,*

*                                         modelmotor-Gerard from Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Engine friends,*

*You all have read my thread about the fact that my home made engine are ready yet.*
*I think that many of you have seen my videos on www.youtube.com under Gerard1modelengine.*
*I found 2 pictures made from the Boll 4,4 cc Long Stroke engine in good running order.I would like to try to start the Boll Aero 1,8 cc as well and i knew from the past that it could run,however in that time it was my first engine i ever had made,now a new piston has been made and at this time the engine feels very good and ready for a good run.M**y illness makes it impossible for me to let this Boll Aero 1.8 engine have a good long run as well.I know that you will understand my situation so as soon as i **feel better again the Boll Aero 1,8 has to run first.*
*I hope that you like these pictures as much as i do?*

*Many greetings from,*

*modelmotor-Gerard from The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Home made engine friends,*

*I found an extra picture made during the first run of my B.J.CICADA 1.4 cc home made Model Diesel Engine.This engine has several Copper/Brass engine parts like the Cilinderhead,Ventury and Needle/Spraybar,Propdriver for example to give this engine a kind of Vintage/Classic look.The Cilinder is made of bar steel low quality seems no problem if run in on a easy way.The Crankshaft is made of a High Tensile Steel Bolt bought at a Farmer Mechanic Shop,the Conrod is made from bar H15 High Tensile Aerospace Aloy which seems to be a good quality for this critical engine part.The Piston and Contra Piston are made of **Close Grained Cast Iron Mehanite Quality which seems to be good enough as testruns from 45 minutes each have proven.The Crankcase is made from ordinary (normal quality) Aloy which was good enough for this job.Ventury,Cilinderhead,Propdriver are made of brass.All screwthread in the engine parts is handmade without the use of any machinery.The Crankpin is made of a good but further normal quality Silver Steel pressed in to fit.The Fronthousing has a pressed in Bonze Bushing from a good bearing quality Bronze.The Compression setscrew is made of Normal Steel on which i made the screwthread.People who like to built this small engine as well the plan is free available on www.modelenginenews.com the beautifull Modell Engine website from Mr.Ron Chernich who's very ill at this time,hopefully he will be better in some time again.I think that many of you will know Ron already from his wonderfull model engine website he has already for many years now*


*                                                                                 Greetings from,*

*                                                                                     modelmotor-Gerard from The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## antaf

Hi Gerard, I saw your nice jobs. I also have made the Boll Aero 1.8 and the 4.4 Major and they run perfectly. Please find attached the videos from youtube. The 1.8 video is more complete, I also insert some pictures of the construction. The 4.4 Major video is just a preview of the one I am preparing with the building phases.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZRhCpMaWnk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfOHZuGDveY&feature=em-upload_owner[/ame]

I hope you are well now, looking forward to exchange opinions with you and all the crazy people like us.

Antonio


----------



## abby

How strange , I think I can smell ether watching those vids , great stuff !
Dan.


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Antonio,*

*You did a wonderfull job by making these two beautifull model diesel engines.I saw them already running on youtube.com some time ago and now i saw the movies again,perfect work.*
*You might be proud with yourself by making these engines they realy look very well made,very good skills in engineering you have.*
*I do like to discuse with the engine boys on this website so each time i am on it i like it very much what i see in Engineering,Tooling and Machinery technics.*
*A lust for the eye*
*Pitty but my health problems are n't over yet so i do n't have the power each time to do something in engine making,but my interest in these small engines stays forever.*
*I will run my home made Boll Aero 1,8 when the weather is some more constant.This engine already ran for a little time ,but did n't felt OK in that time with *
*a great lost of power already after a short running.*
*New piston from a better quality cast iron has been made and lapped in into the liner.,so now the piston/liner fit is OK for good running.*
*I still have a extra made Boll Aero 1,8 diesel enginemade in the time when making the first example as well.*
*I have to lapp in a piston into the liner then it's ready so two times i can run a Boll Aero 1,8 again.*
*I hope you already saw my new thread which goes about one engine specificly and that's the making from the B.J.CICADA 1,4 model diesel engine.*
*I hope you liked my new thread,but i think you will with a lot of photo's made during the production from this engine.*

*                                                                 many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Dan,*

*You are right by saying that you can smell these dieselengines.The smell of Diethyl ether in the fuel is so prominent that it's very difficult to get lost of ether that it  belongs to every model diesel engine maker as the blood in our body.*


*                                                         many greetings from modelmotor-Europe.*


----------



## gus

Hi Modelmotor and Antonio,

I did try building the Bolero in 2004 and chickened off when I realised I have no skills in lapping.But after building the Webster and the the Rupnow H&M and succeeded running them with plenty of help and advice from HMEM members last year,I am now more confident.
Antonio's video has sort of got me all fired up to finish up Bolero and the Firefly.Both engines have unforgiving fits.
For the Bolero,i only have the piston and lapping of both piston and sleeve to do. I suspect I goofed on the crankshaft and bush bearing fit. Please advise areas to watch.


----------



## modelmotor

*Hallo Gus,*

*I made a bronze bush bearing fit for all the engines i made at this moment.It works very good when the  bronze bush is lapped in the right size for*
*a proper fit of the crankshaft,but you understood that already.*
*I can give you the advice to go to the website www.modelenginenews.com  from Mr.Ron Chernich a website that will end soon now Ron is very very ill at this time.*
*On Ron's website you can go to modelenginenews November 2003  and under the column "Regular Features" you will find the "Tech Tips of the month" with an article about piston material choices and expanding laps ,Hones and whatever more about lapping technics!It is all very interesting and of a great help for me when i made my Boll 4,4 and B.J.CICADA model engines.Your question about the areas to watch i can say that the fit from the piston/liner and contra piston is in my opinion very important.I honestly admit that i had serious problems with a good and proper fit from my pistons into the liner(s).The Conrod wholes must be done very good as well,but i do n't expect many problems that you will have Gus with youre experience you have at this moment,you have to make the internal engine parts on a serious good and proper way than it must be OK and it will work OK*

*                                                                                                                                many greetings from,*

*                                                                                                                                            modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor

Hallo Model engine friends,

As an extra one photo from my running Boll Aero 1.8 cc model diesel engine.A video will be made as soon as possible,but only if the engine runs very stabile for a long time.
I think i will have to modify the ventury and to set down compression much more to get much more stabilty in running because at this moment it the engine seems a bit
overcompressed and/or overflouded.
I hope you like the photo?

                                many greetings from modelmotor-The Netherlands-Europe


----------

